# BMW Lease Rates - September 2007



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Financial Services Lease Programs - 9/6/07*

For lease programs shown in *BOLD*, a bank lease program may have lower payments. Click on a vehicle name to compare current bank lease programs through *LeaseCompare.com*.

2008 MODELS

*2008 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 73% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 528xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 535xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 535xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

*2008 BMW M5 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

2007 MODELS

*2007 BMW 328Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .0016 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00140 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00140 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 650Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 650CiC Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW M6 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW M6 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 750i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 750Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW 760Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate

* 2007 BMW Alpina B7 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW X3 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 75% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW X5 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW X5 4.8i 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW Z4 3.0si Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW Z4 3.0i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW Z4 3.0si Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW Z4 M Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2007 BMW Z4 M Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
*48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*Compare Lease Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Use the following formula to calculate a lease payment:

(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

NOTE: These lease programs are provided by dealer partners of LeaseCompare.com and are for reference only. Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate. To make sure you are getting the best lease, compare these rates through an independent leasing source such as *LeaseCompare.com*.

Here is a great online publication about leasing: *Auto Lease Insider*.


----------



## MsRuckus (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you so much. Maybe this is a stupid question (sorry), but why is it that the advertised rates on bmwusa.com seem lower? Looking at a 335i Coupe.


----------



## TooManyIDs (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## dchen2 (Mar 27, 2007)

Is there any way you could find out the data on a 335xi coupe?


----------



## TooManyIDs (Jan 1, 2004)

Mods, can you make this one a sticky and let the August post age?


----------



## smalldog (Mar 23, 2003)

OK, I see that the MY2008 X3 is still not included in these rates, even though it's been available to order for over a month and MY2007's haven't been available to order for about 2 months.

So what's a customer who wants to order a new MY2008 X3 to do? Does BMW expect anyone who orders a new X3 during Aug-Sep to do so without knowing what the lease will cost? Why? Sure, I've heard it before: BMWFS will post lease rates in the month that first deliveries will occur. But if BMWFS is willing to lock rates for 60-90 days from order, why not post them when MY2008 cars are first available to order?!

Isn't this just BMW shooting itself in the foot. I, for one, was ready to order a new X3 6 weeks ago, and was prepared to do so immediately this month for October delivery had the MY2008 rates been published in September. As a result of their not being published, I will have to wait***8212;or possibly decide to buy something else to get a car sooner. This is just stupid.


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

im with you on that smalldog. I am trying to order a 335 sedan for my brother to lease and we have to hold off because of the same issue with posting the 2008 model rates. The prices for 07 and 08 havent changed but how can we order it not knowing lease price. Using the 07 rate can make the lease price be way off especially if the rate goes up. So now we are still waiting to order one, which could have been done weeks ago when 08s were ready to preoreder.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

If you need the car soon, you can always have it privately financed. Sometimes it's a better option, especially on popular vehicles with poor MF's.


----------



## smalldog (Mar 23, 2003)

stockmd said:


> If you need the car soon, you can always have it privately financed. Sometimes it's a better option, especially on popular vehicles with poor MF's.


BMWFS lease rates are way better than market rates for X3, especially. That's one of the main things that makes the X3 an attractive option in the first place: It's less expensive to lease than many competitors that have lower sticker prices.

But if BMWFS screws us on the MY2008 rates the first month (perhaps to try to make the remaining 2007's more attractive so as to get rid of them), then one of the main reasons for buying the car-competetive lease price-would go out the window. It's just not worth the risk to order one without knowing what your monthly payment will be when it arrives.

Dealers, how do you usually handle this situation with customers? If I were to order an X3 to lease now without knowledge of the lease rate, would I have the right to walk away and get my deposit back if the lease rates turned out to be higher than they are currently?


----------



## ilhooq (Jun 13, 2006)

*Thanks Tarry!*

Really appreciate it.

Placing my order tomorrow.


----------



## jeffroboz (Sep 4, 2007)

*lock-in rates*

I am in a similar position where I am about to order an 08 335i. My dealer is proceeding through negotiations with me as if they are honoring the Sept 07 rates for the 07 model. Can I not "lock" these in contractually when I sign my lease?


----------



## hankae (Sep 9, 2007)

*How much should I add to .....*

the base MF rate if I am doing an Owners Choice?


----------



## MI7 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a 2008 335 on order, and am still trying to decide whether to buy or lease, but can't do much without 2008 lease numbers. Guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

smalldog said:


> BMWFS lease rates are way better than market rates for X3, especially. That's one of the main things that makes the X3 an attractive option in the first place: It's less expensive to lease than many competitors that have lower sticker prices.
> 
> But if BMWFS screws us on the MY2008 rates the first month (perhaps to try to make the remaining 2007's more attractive so as to get rid of them), then one of the main reasons for buying the car-competetive lease price-would go out the window. It's just not worth the risk to order one without knowing what your monthly payment will be when it arrives.
> 
> Dealers, how do you usually handle this situation with customers? If I were to order an X3 to lease now without knowledge of the lease rate, would I have the right to walk away and get my deposit back if the lease rates turned out to be higher than they are currently?


If you lease the car privately, they may still use BMW's inflated residuals, but give you a better APR rate. So you may still do as good or better privately. But, every dealer and private company is different so you really have to do a lot of research. Is it worth the extra few hundred bucks. To a lot of people, no, that's why they go through BMWFS without looking any further.


----------



## sesarj (Nov 7, 2005)

*OLP for 5 series in Septmeber*

Is there still an OLP for 5 Series this month?


----------



## huan42 (Jun 1, 2007)

How come my dealer still quote me for 39 mo for 328xi sedan....? 
Does it make any difference ?

Thanks


----------



## Nikolas (Jul 10, 2007)

huan42 said:


> How come my dealer still quote me for 39 mo for 328xi sedan....?
> Does it make any difference ?
> 
> Thanks


Generally the 39 month has the same residual as the 36 month so it lowers the monthly payment (3 more months of payments on the same differential). Just make sure they are not messing with the mf to hide the savings you would get with the buy rate at 39 months.

If they give you the same mf, the only real downside I see of 39 months is that you have to wait 3 more months to get a new car, unless I am missing something.


----------



## snb3 (May 16, 2007)

smalldog said:


> OK, I see that the MY2008 X3 is still not included in these rates, even though it's been available to order for over a month and MY2007's haven't been available to order for about 2 months.
> 
> So what's a customer who wants to order a new MY2008 X3 to do? Does BMW expect anyone who orders a new X3 during Aug-Sep to do so without knowing what the lease will cost? Why? Sure, I've heard it before: BMWFS will post lease rates in the month that first deliveries will occur. But if BMWFS is willing to lock rates for 60-90 days from order, why not post them when MY2008 cars are first available to order?!
> 
> Isn't this just BMW shooting itself in the foot. I, for one, was ready to order a new X3 6 weeks ago, and was prepared to do so immediately this month for October delivery had the MY2008 rates been published in September. As a result of their not being published, I will have to wait-or possibly decide to buy something else to get a car sooner. This is just stupid.


just called a local dealer, said they just received their '08 X3 lease rates. can anybody verify?


----------



## binorx (Sep 13, 2007)

snb3 said:


> just called a local dealer, said they just received their '08 X3 lease rates. can anybody verify?


In the dealer on Tuesday, I was quoted a MF of 0.00275 and 68% RV for a 36 month lease with 10K limit on a 2008 X3


----------



## huan42 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nikolas said:


> Generally the 39 month has the same residual as the 36 month so it lowers the monthly payment (3 more months of payments on the same differential). Just make sure they are not messing with the mf to hide the savings you would get with the buy rate at 39 months..


yes, i did it with the excel sheet...Thanks ! My dealer is keep telling me the residual went down to 57% for 07 328xi sedan. He even said he will show the program sheet from BMW when i go to the dealer on Saturday.



Nikolas said:


> If they give you the same mf, the only real downside I see of 39 months is that you have to wait 3 more months to get a new car, unless I am missing something.


yes, 3 mo wait is long time especially if you have car that you like.....


----------



## fibercus (Mar 6, 2006)

Can anyone confirm if the 39 month lease' program is still available with the 36 month MF & RESID.?

Thanks!


----------



## KB8jumpman (May 4, 2007)

According to my CA, the rates for the 08 328 E92 are 

60% RV and .00275 on 36mon 12K lease.

Huge jump from the .00160, any CA's want to confirm?


----------



## Aija (Dec 11, 2005)

KB8jumpman said:


> According to my CA, the rates for the 08 328 E92 are
> 
> 60% RV and .00275 on 36mon 12K lease.
> 
> *Huge jump from the .00160*, any CA's want to confirm?


was it ever this low??


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

*October Rates Out Already?*

CA stated that October lease rates are out and confirms the 0.00275 and I got the impression that that was the rate essentially "across the board"?

Tarry, does LeaseCompare have the info yet?


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

anyoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

wow anyone waiting to order 3 series coupes and sedans are screwed for the next month and a half! .00275 money factor with the same residuals!! Rate is in effect till 10/31.


----------



## jtmccabe (Jan 27, 2007)

BMW335TT said:


> wow anyone waiting to order 3 series coupes and sedans are screwed for the next month and a half! .00275 money factor with the same residuals!! Rate is in effect till 10/31.


I ordered my '08 on 9/4 and it is due in mid-November. If I decide to lease it at that time, I'd get the better rate, no? Of course the downside is not knowing what the better rate will be until then.


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

you will have to wait to 11/01/07 to find that out. I doubt it will go down alot. Nothing was better than the 175 money factor. I ordered a coupe last september and took delivery in november. The rate when ordered was 200 then i got the 175 which is the lowest it has ever been on the coupe. The lowest the sedan was 175 also. I dont see it goin from 275 to even 200. Loaded up coupes with a 49k msrp with taxes in payment and bank fee rolled into lease with nothing down is at about 770 a month @ 1000$ over invoice (if your lucky to get 1000 over now)


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW 3 Series Lease Rates - September 2007*

*BMW Financial Services Lease Programs - 9/15/07*

For lease programs shown in *BOLD*, a bank lease program may have lower payments. Click on a vehicle name to compare current bank lease programs through *LeaseCompare.com*.

*2008 BMW 328Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 73% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00275 Base Rate 
*48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

* 2008 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate
*36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*
*60 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00310 Base Rate*

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*Compare Lease Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Use the following formula to calculate a lease payment:

(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

NOTE: These lease programs are provided by dealer partners of LeaseCompare.com and are for reference only. Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate. To make sure you are getting the best lease, compare these rates through an independent leasing source such as *LeaseCompare.com*.

Here is a great online publication about leasing: *Auto Lease Insider*.


----------



## hulkmax (Aug 10, 2007)

OMG !!! 0.00175 vs 0.00275...
That's raising my monthly lease payment on the 2008 335i sedan that I ordered by $83.


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

hulkmax said:


> OMG !!! 0.00175 vs 0.00275...
> That's raising my monthly lease payment on the 2008 335i sedan that I ordered by $83.


LIKE I SAID. BMW SCREWED PEOPLE


----------



## hulkmax (Aug 10, 2007)

BMW335TT said:


> LIKE I SAID. BMW SCREWED PEOPLE


No kiddin


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

going back to sept. 2006.. when the 335 sedan rate came out it was 270 for sept and oct then going down to an impressive 150 money factor. the 2007 model is still a 175 money factor which is also great. 11/1 it will probably go down but thats a long way to go


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

hulkmax said:


> No kiddin


when are you expecting your car?


----------



## hulkmax (Aug 10, 2007)

It is awaiting transport and should be on the next vessel tomorrow, so it will probably be here 1st week of Oct.


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

stall the dealer till november


----------



## hulkmax (Aug 10, 2007)

How?


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

dont answer your phone lol


----------



## hulkmax (Aug 10, 2007)

HAHA

They will have to sell the car. That's the law in CA...


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

well at least try to get the base rate of 275 with no mark up


----------



## JPK2 (Sep 17, 2007)

Any idea what the Residual and MF are on the 08 X3?


----------



## huan42 (Jun 1, 2007)

fibercus said:


> Can anyone confirm if the 39 month lease' program is still available with the 36 month MF & RESID.?
> 
> Thanks!


The 39 mo programs are NOT the same with 36 mo for Sept. The MF will be the same, but not the residual value...


----------



## Gunder (Sep 12, 2007)

hulkmax said:


> It is awaiting transport and should be on the next vessel tomorrow, so it will probably be here 1st week of Oct.


Your ID says you are in SoCal. If your dealer is in SoCal too, it will be at least 4 weeks, more likely 5-6 weeks till your car is at the dealership. That wouldn't be too far off from Nov 1.


----------



## hulkmax (Aug 10, 2007)

Gunder said:


> Your ID says you are in SoCal. If your dealer is in SoCal too, it will be at least 4 weeks, more likely 5-6 weeks till your car is at the dealership. That wouldn't be too far off from Nov 1.


How do you know that? The CA told me it will arrive at the first week of October. :dunno:


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

why dont you track it to see what ship is is on with the shipping website. Takes 14 days to reach NY and your in Cali?


----------



## hulkmax (Aug 10, 2007)

Do I need to call the dealer for the vessel name?


----------



## hulkmax (Aug 10, 2007)

on the Graceful Leader...arriving October 8th


----------



## MWatty550 (Sep 8, 2007)

I read your post... I also ordered my 2008 335i on 9/4. I see that last year you mentioned the factor came back down... is that seem to be a common theme with BMW? If so , I also have to wait until 11/1 or so and see what the new rates are. Do they always crank up the rate in Sept and OCT?


----------



## Gunder (Sep 12, 2007)

hulkmax said:


> on the Graceful Leader...arriving October 8th


Hmm, October 8 is only 3 weeks away, usually it takes right about 30 days on the water to get to the port in California. Did your boat leave last week? Once it arrives at the port, figure at least another week to go thru customs, VDC and get to your dealer.


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

they do the higher rates to clear out the 07 models


----------



## trojanF1 (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a 335i coupe on order for ED pick up on Nov 9. I would assume the October leasing rates will be used to determine my lease numbers. Is it confirmed that the current rates for 2008 3 series models will be in effect til 10/31? Is there any chance the rates will be lower for November?

Thanks,


----------



## 5er (Jun 28, 2007)

The Fed just cut the prime rate today... I am hoping this should translate into a reduction for the October leasing rates ... any leasing expert have an opinion on this?


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

5er said:


> The Fed just cut the prime rate today... I am hoping this should translate into a reduction for the October leasing rates ... any leasing expert have an opinion on this?


wont affect car rate


----------



## disden (Aug 1, 2006)

agree with some of the other posts about waiting until November if possible. I ordered my 335i for ED in 10/06; originally the lease rates were terrible, so I made arrangements to purchase through my bank. However, before I left the MF was cut almost in half, so I decided to lease. All I can surmise is: don't lease on the first few months of a model year, purchasing might be the better option.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

sesarj said:


> Is there still an OLP for 5 Series this month?


Anyone knows? :dunno:


----------



## sf_loft (Jul 29, 2007)

Gunder said:


> Hmm, October 8 is only 3 weeks away, usually it takes right about 30 days on the water to get to the port in California. Did your boat leave last week? Once it arrives at the port, figure at least another week to go thru customs, VDC and get to your dealer.


My car that was built in the first week of September is also on that boat. Left Bremerhaven (Port Hueneme) on 9/14:

Ship Name = GRACEFUL LEADER

SIS-NR:	CL1R051
Ship Agent:	NYK-LINE
Contact Person / Phone:	EHLER GRAETSCH / 040-33400248
Lloyds-Code:	9357303
Voyage-Nr / Call Sign:	001 / C6VT7
Nation:	BAHAMAS
Type of Vessel:	VEHICLE CARRIER
Year of Construction:	2007
Shed/Port of Loading:	N1 / NORDHAFEN/AUTOMOBILE

You then go to San Diego's maritime website: http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/

It says that ETA is 10/7 for that vessel.

Give or take a week, my car will be at the dealership around 10/14


----------



## meric (May 2, 2007)

*z4 figures*

how come z4 residuals are waaaay low compared before?? also the MF went up sky high...

it was % 73 residual on a 24 mo lease w/ 0.00100 money factor... did I miss a zero? 0.000100 ?

anyone?


----------



## begic (Sep 29, 2007)

does anyone have the latest rates for 2008 335i coupes? Looking to pick up a 335i, white, +premium+heated sts+ipod


----------



## begic (Sep 29, 2007)

never mind - spoke to my sales guy. current mf for the '08 is .00275. Residuals are what you see for the '07. My sales guy tells me that word is that the MF _should _ drop to .0022 in December to boost BMW's end of year figures.


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

.00220 still sucks


----------

